# Jamie Shigeta back at Point at Poipu



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 29, 2010)

The Fall 2010 newsletter starts with a "From the desk of Jamie Shigeta" article.  IIRC - some TUGgers had posted that Jamie had been replaced as Resort Manager.  If so, it would appear that she is back.  Then if we could get Patti Orellanes back .....

****

Checked the summer newsletter, and the same item is titled "from the desk of Cris Gampon, General Manager".  And it's always Chris Gampon going back as far as 2008.


----------



## Fisch (Oct 29, 2010)

Steve,
anyway you can post or send me a copy of the newsletter?
I can't log into the site.  I received the email about the newsletter, however I have technically difficulties with the Diamond websites and my account.
Maybe because I have no points they don't like me


----------



## kauai310 (Oct 30, 2010)

I was just at the Point at Poipu, Jamie Shigeta is filling in as acting General Manager untill Diamond hires a new General Manager.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 31, 2010)

kauai310 said:


> I was just at the Point at Poipu, Jamie Shigeta is filling in as acting General Manager untill Diamond hires a new General Manager.


Ahhh … so that's why Jamie's column didn't say _"From the desk of Jamie Shigeta, *General Manager*"_.  Thanks for the info.

Would be nice if she stuck around and Patti Ornellas came back as head of Ohana VIP.  Perhaps there were back office issues with Patti, but in terms of owner interface she was wonderful.  

Jamie came up through Ohana as well; she headed Ohana before becoming General Manager after George Costa left, and when she became GM Patti was promoted into Jamie's spot in Ohana.  I suppose those were the Golden Years - with George Costa, Jamie Shigeta, and Patti Ornellas.


----------



## kauai310 (Oct 31, 2010)

My parents own the timeshare at the Point & use it when they can't. I remember back then, Jamie was a division manager oversee the front desk, Ohana VIP (I think it's called Owner Member Service now.?). I was talking to some of the old time owners who was there when Patti was still at Poipu, Diamond was cutting jobs and unfortunetly Patti job was one of those that got cut. It would be nice if Patti came back.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 31, 2010)

kauai310 said:


> My parents own the timeshare at the Point & use it when they can't. I remember back then, Jamie was a division manager oversee the front desk, Ohana VIP (I think it's called Owner Member Service now.?). I was talking to some of the old time owners who was there when Patti was still at Poipu, Diamond was cutting jobs and unfortunetly Patti job was one of those that got cut. It would be nice if Patti came back.


About 6 years ago George Costa was resort manager, Jamie was head of Ohana VIP, and Patti handled reservations.  All three were very pleasant and owner oriented.  Then George left, and Jamie and Patti each moved up one rung.


----------



## timsi (Jul 23, 2022)

Is Jamie Shigeta still the general manager? Does anyone have her email address? Thanks.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 23, 2022)

She was still there last February. I don't know if her email address changed since HGV took over, but I'll give it to you if you want to PM me.


----------

